# Samsung E250 Problem



## Cribz (Oct 14, 2008)

i recently purchased a samsung e250 and i cannot access the phone via USB on my PC

my problem is:
1.)when i connect the USB to my PC my computer freezes... when i unplug the USB the computer defreezes.... 

2.)i connected it to my other PC, it pick up that a USB device has been pluged in but is says that "USB Device Not Recognized" even though i have already installed "Samsung PC Studio 3" along with the driver that came with the USB Data Cable

any suggestions would be nice. :grin:


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

The only problem I can think of is something wrong with your USB ports?
Or maybe USB cable supplied with the phone.

Try connecting to different port


----------



## Cribz (Oct 14, 2008)

i doubt anythings wrong with the ports cuz i recently purchased a PCI usb card and it doesnt work with that either..... :upset: ...... so i guess its the USB cable :sigh: well newae... if anyone else is experiencing the same problem and has solved it somehow plz let me kno..... thnkx


----------

